# Full grown Oscar at Petco..



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I know this post might get deleted, but I though I wanted to share this. Yesterday at petco after I saw my therapist, I saw this full grown Oscar that Petco was selling it as an "Adoption"and they put that he was free!! >< Poor thing couldn't turn around. Good thing is my nephews mom(Who I'm friend with now) is thinking about taking him and giving him to a friend who may have a large enough tank for him.. <3


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Count him lucky. Many chain stores won't take in big fish, even if given to them for free because they take up space and could introduce disease into their system. Likely at least his water is good because of the system. I've heard of stores finding bags of fish on their doorstep and throwing them away. That's why tanks of 200 adorable 1" oscars piss me off. They can live for 20 years are swiftly outgrow the normal starter size tank People move and movers won't take big tanks

Post this on local CL and mosterfishkeepers.com and hope the fish finds a good home.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I ave a update! He is no longer at petco! I hope the people who took im home have a big tank for him. <3


----------

